

Face it - You are Addicted to Success - Mrinal
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB123423234983566171.html
Excellent excellent introspective piece!
======
josefresco
I wonder sometimes if the business world of the Internet is diverse enough to
be considered "changing careers" if you move from one type of online
business/service to another.

Example, from a web consultant to a startup founder.

~~~
alabut
Sure, I made two simultaneous changes in the last year and a half, with each
one helping to make the other happen: went from a jack-of-all-trades front end
dev to a usability-focused designer, and from never having been at a startup
to focusing almost exclusively on them (and working with earlier and earlier
stage startups as I went on).

It was definitely a rocky road but helped keep things fresh and I like where I
am a lot more now.

~~~
herval
but you're still basically a software developer (or designer, not sure what
you mean by 'front end dev'), no? You could call it an extra step on your
career, but I don't think that's a 'career change' (you didn't go from
designer to lawyer - or from consultant to enterpreneur, like the example
given)

------
Mrinal
A career change, imo, would be anything that requires a significant amount of
'new' skills though this piece is all about how we should be less dependent on
professional occupation

